# 3K moins 1 pour Itka !



## geve

Elle peut bien se draper dans son silence , je lui dis sans attendre : Félicitations itka !

Et maintenant tu vas remettre tes bras et nous produire quelques posts, hein ?


----------



## Punky Zoé

geve said:


> Elle peut bien se draper dans son silence ,


 Ou faire tous les voeux qu'elle veut !

_Tic-tac… Tic-tac… Itka est à 3K ! (ou presque)_​ 
_Quelle est ta quête, Itka ? Qui t’a attirée ici ? Cal ? Tika ?_
_Quoi ? La linguistique appliquée ? La tactique anti-tics ? (de langage )
__Sans caricature, tout en qualité et sans jamais capituler _
_Tu appliques l’éthique de l’étiquette et tes qualités_
_aux itératives attaques de l’étique casuistique _

_3K pour Itka ! À quand les quatre K ? (- 1 ? ) (Tic-tac, Tic-tac)_​


----------



## Nanon

Attention, PZ, cela va bientôt friser le plagiat... tic-tac, tic-tac... 
Allez, plagiat pour plagiat, j'y vais de mon petit couplet :

_Itka va pas quitter
Tact éthique et pas toc
Phonétique tac au tac
Coûte que coûte et trucs top...

_  Ouiççç ! ​


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Ah mais je l'avais préparé fin mars ce posti, quelle traitresse cette Gève ! ^^
M'en fous, je copicolle (je bois pas avec un copain, hein... ) :

Qu'elle est devenue grande notre petite itka  : 3K aujourd'hui ! ^^ (ouais, j'anticipe à peine... t'as intérêt à pas me faire mentir, il te reste 30 minutes environ ! ^^)

 Je souhaite que tous tes projets se réalisent, sans exception : 
savoir parler anglais au moins comme Jack C. (ancien président) 
savoir connecter en ouifi tous les ordis de la terre (même ceux de la terre du milieu) 
savoir rester d'humeur égale en toute circonstance 
savoir obéir docilement à tous les messieurs (tous : jeunes comme vieux ! ^^)
savoir décrypter le jaussoiement 
savoir chuinter tes ouichhhh une bonne fois pour toutes ! 
et surtout, surtout...
continuer à rester fidèle au club des cinq ou six folles alliées ! 

Bisettes.


----------



## Maître Capello

Bon, maintenant c'est officiel : Itka a dépassé les 3k. (Mais je ne dirai pas qui sont les 3 cas en question… )

_ Itka dort sur son toit avec reconnaissance.
Tel un Snoopy lézard, elle prend le soleil.
Kyrielle de mots agitent son sommeil :
A bien trop de questions elle a donné sa science._​


----------



## hunternet

Mes félicitations itka pour ces 3K !

Tu as mis le temps mais ils sont bien là ! On en redemande !


----------



## Nicomon

J'y vais aussi de ma petite chanson... sur cet air là 

Itka itka par ci itka itka par là
Sur le forum on le voit partout ce nom là
Elle passe par ici elle va passer par là
Comme elle est belle dans son costume de gala

On dit tout bas qu’elle affectionne la grammaire
La phonétique et les beaux mots du dictionnaire
Et patati et patata de la maison d'où elle écriv*a* 
C’est une forera bien sympa itka, itka 

D'une folle alliée à une autre... *Bravo itka !*


----------



## itka

Oh, les Folles Alliées ! Z'êtes pas toc-toc ? Est-ce une tactique ? Piques et coups de becs, clics et bouts de bic... qu'avec tact ces coquettes caquètent ! Et tac un un ticket choc ! Et toc un chic étique !
 En tous cas, pauvre Itka, craque pas, chez elles c'est un tic, faut à tout prix qu'elles choquent.

J'ai remis mes bras - et ma perruque-  et j'ai toqué à la porte des congrats. J'ai tiqué, mais quoi ? l'heure est à la joie... J'ai donc ravalé ma chique...et appelé toute la clique.


 Voici du cake, un bon blanc sec, et pour les anti-alcooliques, du tonique. Sans trop de modération (deux ou trois deux quilles et un mec) je vous invite à trinquer, sur un authentique rock cacophonique.
 Dans ce mic-mac chaotique, au moment critique des discours, je vous dirai les mots classiques : « Mes amiç, pour vos cadeaux et vos répliques, de tout mon coeur,  je vous diç un grand merciç ! » Chuis pas vraiment une comique et vous comprendrez à ma voix rauque, que tout ce cinéma épique, c'est carrément pas du toc.


 Maintenant (en latin_ hic_), j'arrête là mon soliloque, je manque un petit peu de lexique !



> _ A bien trop de questions elle a donné sa science._


Oui, Capello, t'as bien raison,
Aussi vais-je de ce bon pas, 
Me réfugier une saison
Dans un bienheureux silence !



geve, Punky, Karine, Nico (les Folles Alliées) et Nanon, Maître Capello  et l'ami Hunternet, 

 A vous tous, mes meilleures biquettes !
 Signé : Itkette


_Et maintenant, je vous promets de réduire sérieusement la fréquence de mes posts, parce que je ne ferais pas ça tous les jours !_


----------



## Cintia&Martine

J'ai attendu, attendu le fameux post qui manquait et j'a raté le coche 

Merci pour tous ces posts plein de sagesse.
Nous espérons ta visite...., ..... pour commencer la fiesta de ce côté des Pyrénées. 

Un beso


----------



## Calamitintin

Ouh la, je suis bien en retard moi ! Et j'ai même pas préparé de sonnet, ou de petit vers... 

Il y a 18 mois
Tu es arrivée
K, PZ, G, N et tous les foreros
Avons eu l'heur de t'adopter 

Et voilà le résultat d'une réflexion intense !!! 
Bisettes Itquette !


----------



## itka

Mmmm... je crois que j'aime bien l'au-delà des Pyrénées et ce qui m'y attend !
Dès que possible, j'arrive !

Cal, petite Cal, à première lecture, j'ai vu : Potassium, Phosphore, Azote... et crois-moi, ça vient de loin chez moi ! Je me suis dit : voilà bien les scientifiques ! ... après, j'ai vu qu'il ne s'agissait que des Folles Alliées !

Merci à toutes les deux !

Biquettes
Isette


----------



## Cristina Moreno

Félicitations chère Itka pour ces 3000 posts!

Je ne peux oublier toutes les fois que tu m'as aidé et je suis sûre que c'est le cas chez de nombreuses personnes, et nous te sommes tous reconnaissants.

MERCI!

Cristina


----------



## Ploupinet

Et 1... Et 2... Et-3-kettes !
Bon triKpostiversaire Itkette


----------



## cropje_jnr

Eh oui, me voilà avec mon retard habituel (mais bon, ce n'est que 51 posts cette fois, ça fait un peu moins que d'habitude), venu féliciter un autre de nos chers forumites pour un autre cap franchi...

Félicitations itka !


----------



## itka

Merci, merci ! 
Je passais par hasard, à l'occasion du postiversaire de Punky Zoé et j'en profite pour vous rappeler qu'en ce jour mémorable, elle atteint ses 5000 !

My advice : n'attendez pas ses 5050 !


----------

